# Cabelas Kick Stand yote hunting vest.



## DeereGuy

Ok gang...I did 2 1 hour sets this morning and so far I am very impressed. The vest is comfortable to wear and sit in. The leg length is adjustable while you have the vest on and they stay put. The seat is very comfortable and I noticed this morning that my feet didn't get cold. I think it was because of how I was sitting and leaning back into the seat back which probably improved my circulation to my legs.

I found it very quiet when moving and deploying to sit down&#8230;

The storage pockets seem to be well thought out and I can easily access everything I am carrying.

The zippers work nicely and have oversized pull rings attached so you can work them with gloves on.

Besides all the pouch type compartments there is a webbed container on the left for carrying something to drink.

On the top of both side are 2 deep zippered pockets. I put my cell phone in the right and my full size Kimber 45 in the left.

Right now I rate this a 10 out of 10 and will update you guys if I find something not right as I use it more.

Below are pics of it.


----------



## youngdon

Looks good, any chance of a pic with it on ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sweet looking set up . Whats does it weight? Never mind went to web site. I like it for sure.


----------



## youngdon

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Speedy-Yote-Kickstand-Vest/1402851.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dkickstand%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D19%26y%3D6&Ntt=kickstand&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## DeereGuy

Looks good, any chance of a pic with it on ?


Sure thing... I am getting some warmer boots now but should be home in a couple of hours.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D.

Looks good!!!! I really like the kickstand rest...

I doubt the big pocket would hold my HellFire though.... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I like the looks of that one better than the one on foxpros site


----------



## DeereGuy

youngdon said:


> Looks good, any chance of a pic with it on ?


Hey Don..I am going out in the am and will take a pic of it then on and sitting.


----------



## prairiewolf

I really like how it looks. How does it feel leaving it on while you drive?

I dont like the price though $40 higher than foxpro, guess this old man keeps what hes got. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

I want I want!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i have a birthday coming up in February

hint hint


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

New Camo per Stonegod!! To go with the chair!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i actually want that suit

i already have the "leg lamp"

now i need the "pink bunny suit"

i love the movie "A CHRISTMAS STORY"

and yes i do put the lamp in my front window for Christmas


----------



## Rick Howard

lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OK if you are really serious- 80stees.com $60.00- Stonegod sent it to me!!


----------



## DeereGuy

prairiewolf said:


> I really like how it looks. How does it feel leaving it on while you drive?
> 
> I dont like the price though $40 higher than foxpro, guess this old man keeps what hes got. LOL


Not sure about that...I think the seat and kick stand would have to come off. I don't think the FP vest has the kick stand. My back is shot so I was always finding a tree to lean against which usually required trimming some.


----------



## DeereGuy

Scotty D. said:


> Looks good!!!! I really like the kickstand rest...
> 
> I doubt the big pocket would hold my HellFire though.... :teeth:


Yea Scotty I don't think the speaker will tuck inside the pocket :smile:


----------



## Scotty D.

DeereGuy said:


> nothing to lean against fromNot sure about that...I think the seat and kick stand would have to come off. I don't think the FP vest has the kick stand. My back is shot so I was always finding a tree to lean against which usually required trimming some.


That's usually what starts giving me fits about 35-40 min into a setup, my back starts aching from being hunched over & leaning forward -- nothing to lean back against...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OK if you are really serious- 80stees.com $60.00- Stonegod sent it to me!!


i plan on ordering mine from the same place my son got me the lamp

its called "A CHRISTMAS STORY HOUSE AND MUSEUM"

someone bought the house and turned it into a museum/store.all dedicated to the movie.

they sell all kinds of stuff that was in the movie(all copies of course).

after the suit,then i am getting both of Ralphies friends hats(the long knit one that schwartz wore and the pilot hat that flick wore)


----------



## Jonbnks

I'll be adding this to my Cabelas wishlist for sure.


----------



## wv-outdoor

Lots of folks must be wanting on of these. Cabela's says they are backorderable right now online. Guess I'll have to wait before getting one.


----------



## fr3db3ar

That's because Bob sold of bunch of them just by reviewing them LOL


----------



## Thadp

I have used mine twice now and it really is comfortable and the pockets hold more that I really want to carry. The seat allows me to sit still and the adjustable legs give you good back support. 2 sets 2 dogs something is working!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Thadp.

2 sets 2 dogs...Nice....We like pics !


----------



## prairiewolf

Welcome to the site and congrats on 2 sets and 2 dogs ! But we do need pics ! Cause I am imagining a cocker spaniel and a shepard ! lol


----------



## DeereGuy

Just an update gang. After many sets this still proves to be the best predator hunting investment I have ever made. 
The zippers are holding up very well and nothing is coming apart. I look forward to going out just to sit in it.

I remember when I was younger being able to just sit on the ground for hours. I can do that again now with this vest.

I sold my Fury II and bought a Shockwave. The Shockwave doesn't fit the the pouch but there are cords on the outside of that pouch that I use to hold the Shockwave securely.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy

Just as an FYI to this thread I also use this vest for deer hunting in a tree stand or out of my ground blind. The frame and seat remove easily and I still have pretty much the same gear packed in it. I put it over my safety harness and it works great! This thing is very versatile!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

